# Replacement sun visor clip



## JeffBazell (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm on my third. My service receipt shows this: FP 95034253. It also says, "SUNSHADE 10.203." I had just the clip replaced, same as you're showing in your pic. Good luck.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I had one replaced. You have to pull the roof liner down to replace it.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

obermd said:


> I had one replaced. You have to pull the roof liner down to replace it.


No way, that's RIDICULOUS, such an easy thing to do and they gotta make it difficult. At least it's right there towards the front and easy to reach without dropping the entire headliner.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

anthonysmith93 said:


> No way, that's RIDICULOUS, such an easy thing to do and they gotta make it difficult. At least it's right there towards the front and easy to reach without dropping the entire headliner.


That's what the service tech said to me as well. He couldn't believe he had to pull the front of the headliner down to get to this clip.


----------

